# Knife work



## kaesa (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello,

Could anyone tell me how much knife work there is in RMA's?
How does it compare to the Pilipino arts. Is the offense taught as well as the defense?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 17, 2003)

There's quite a bit of knifework in RMA.  It's nothing at all like anything I've seen from the Philipino schools..


----------



## kaesa (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Jay,

Is there alot of offensive knife work invloved?
Like attacking, holstering, grips, multiple knives? I saw that there is a video on throwing.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Kwan Lee (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe,

Because the System is a military art, we see much emphasis on knife-work of various kinds.  We study the various grips on the knfe and various ways of controlling/defeating the aggressor using all parts of the blade/handle/guard.  Much sensitivity work is involved in knife training as well.  Offensive methods are taught and include throwing of the blade and attacking using wave work on multiple opponents.

Regarding any comparison, if you looked at specific versions of Philipino Arts, you will see some drills that look similar to those in the System.  Take the face-to-face passing drills in Pekiti Tirsia or Sayoc...  Also, though there is a reason that Philipino Arts have stepping movements based on triangles and patterns made from them, the System stays away from this dogma for the most part.  However, you will still see evasions of this kind when working against long blades/swords and whenever the person feels it is appropriate.

One can say that they look the same as Systema movement, but these drills do not compose the core of the System's evasion philosophy.  They are ideas more than anything--specific permutations that exist within the vast many options that are available.  Since it is possible to move in this way, we do not exclude it from our way of movement.  We just don't force it.  When this is understood, we feel less restricted and are able to explore the concept of Freedom of Movement without being so self-conscious.

A quick answer to your question...  hopefully.

Kwan


----------



## kaesa (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Kwan,

That's what I was looking for.
I just ordered the knife throwing tape.

Joe


----------

